# bottom cleaning??



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

does anybody know a diver who does bottom cleaning. the guy that was doing mine quit and i need to find somebody. boat is at orange bch marina.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

hey man, i have never done it before but i am definitely wanting to start on my off time from the fire dept. if you don't mind having a newbie do it, i'm game.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i have done it before for several boats at grand lagoon yacht club. PM sent give me a call at 850-485-0876


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

i got it handled, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Panhandle Bottom Cleaners is who I use....


----------

